# PSE XForce Question - 60lb limbs pulling 65 lbs?



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

What is the post setting? A + post could get you the extra 5 lbs, and a - , 5 lbs. less. With neutral being 60. The reference lines are for the neutral setting, a draw board greatly helps in tweeking these bows. Hope this helps.


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

It's on the neutral post, not the + and not the -. I like this bow a lot and I'd hate to screw it up!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Have them check the length of the cables, and get it timed correctly. the weight should fall into place after that.

I luv the '07-'08 X-Forces!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Also make sure they don't have the limb bolts tightened to much, you should have around 3/16" from riser to bottom of limb pocket just infront of the limb bolt


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

If the limbs are touching the rubber bushings,its probally maxed out,its not uncommon @ al for an xforce to exceed up to 5-6 lbs over specified weight,my 09 treestand xforce is a 70 lber and maxes @ 75.and before any1 comments,yes its in perfect tune,good match set of winners choice string/cables,its jus the design of the bow,far as the timing marks on the cam,they're not for actual timing,more for a starting point,and if you change your draw weight or draw length they will move,so as long as they are both in the same position then your fine,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, I checked a few things and the axle to axle is exactly 33", like it was new. If the cables were shorter, I'm guessing that would throw the AtA off?

Both hash marks are same distance from the string, eyeballing them.

Also, I have a little more than 3/16 from the riser to bottom of limb pocket (really close to 0.25"), so I don't think the bow is maxed out. Perhaps the limbs have always been a bit heavier? If so, and the bow's fine to shoot, I definitely won't complain! I'm already shooting 330 grain arrows, so I won't have to change anything there.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## APnTX (Jun 23, 2008)

Is the draw length still the same? Longer/shorter/same?

And when you say "the hash marks are the same distance from the string", are they the same distance but off from the position prior to the string change? To the inside of the cam or outside?

I think you can have the A2A/BH close to spec but still have the cable/string length wrong which has an affect on the pre-load and subsequent draw weight.....I think.


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

APnTX said:


> Is the draw length still the same? Longer/shorter/same?
> 
> And when you say "the hash marks are the same distance from the string", are they the same distance but off from the position prior to the string change? To the inside of the cam or outside?
> 
> I think you can have the A2A/BH close to spec but still have the cable/string length wrong which has an affect on the pre-load and subsequent draw weight.....I think.


I finally shot it today. Draw length is the same, but there is a noticeable hand shock now that wasn't there before. It's not severe, but is definitely noticeable.

I am thinking with the extra 5-7 pounds of pull my arrows might be underweight now. I added up the listed weights of the components of my arrows and I calculate 327 grains, so that should be enough to meet the 5 grains per pound, but I might try upping my field tips 25 grains to see if that helps? I've never actually weighed the arrow, I just used the listed weights to calculate what they should weigh.

It grouped just fine. I had to adjust my sights today just a hair, but the grouping was there and I even busted a nock. But the vibration wasn't there before, and it's not a rattling vibration like something's loose, which I checked, too. It's audible, which bothers me a little bit, too. Other than that, the bow shot fine.

The hash marks are actually much closer to the cables than they were before, so I take it that is an improvement. Prior to the cable change, the hash marks were a good 5/16 from the cable, and now they're about 1/8 from the cable. They are the same distance from the cable (compared to each other), but closer.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

jnwaco said:


> I finally shot it today. Draw length is the same, but there is a noticeable hand shock now that wasn't there before. It's not severe, but is definitely noticeable.
> 
> I am thinking with the extra 5-7 pounds of pull my arrows might be underweight now. I added up the listed weights of the components of my arrows and I calculate 327 grains, so that should be enough to meet the 5 grains per pound, but I might try upping my field tips 25 grains to see if that helps? I've never actually weighed the arrow, I just used the listed weights to calculate what they should weigh.
> 
> ...


Check the distance between string/string stop,had this prob on my 09 ts gx,should be bout a credit cards thickness gap,if not then the string is slamming into the stop before its sposed to,the stop is only there to stop forward oscillation,not actually stop it dead on.also if it where me I'd deffinately up my arrows to around 390-400 grns,trust me it'll help bigtime.hope this helps ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

There's no string stop on this bow.

Now, I DID lengthen the draw two inches after having them look at my draw. Had new modules put on. The short draw I've been shooting for two years had forced me to shoot the bow out in front of me instead of to the side. I was also having to lean my head quite a bit to peep. Now I don't have to. 

Anyways, with the new modules, the bow is now back in tune at 60 pounds.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 2009 PSE with 60# limbs thats pulling 65#. It shoots perfect. Its normal


----------

